# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Over the Hills and Far Away... - Huffington Post

## Dream Guide Team

*Over the Hills and Far Away...**Huffington Post*Dreaming starts in the soul, and through the Akashic Field reaches our receptive minds when we are asleep. In these dream-states, we can begin to visualize and manifest our heart's desires. This is known as "*lucid dreaming*." When you become aware that *...***

----------

